# Boston explosions



## TB_London (Apr 15, 2013)

Thoughts to anyone affected by the blasts. Tragic times


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 15, 2013)

A friend's girlfriend went up there from Maryland to run in it. She was still somewhere on the course when the explosions hit. But he has not been able to get in contact with her yet. There are quite a few KKF members up there; hopefully no one was in the vicinity.


----------



## Beohbe (Apr 15, 2013)

TB_London said:


> Thoughts to anyone affected by the blasts. Tragic times



+1

also, friends and family that are seperated right now can possibly make use of red cross's "safe and well" website:
www.redcross.org/safeandwell

Loads slowly right now, so you may need to reload the page a few times.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 15, 2013)

What a world we live in.

Awful.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2013)

Chickensh*t bastards


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Chickensh*t bastards



lus1:

Thoughts out to the families and friends and those affected directly.


----------



## Beohbe (Apr 15, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Chickensh*t bastards



I was literally just thinking the exact same thing as I clicked on this thread again.

Also, Boston phone number for finding friends and family:
617-635-4500

They just reported a third explosion at JFK library, so anyone in the area should be aware.
Take care.


----------



## eaglerock (Apr 15, 2013)

Very sad 

Here is Google Person Finder: Boston Marathon Explosions


----------



## skiajl6297 (Apr 15, 2013)

Google set up person finder...
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/04...son-finder-to-locate-boston-marathon-victims/


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 15, 2013)

What kind of evil ******** target a marathon!!


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 15, 2013)

Beohbe said:


> They just reported a third explosion at JFK library, so anyone in the area should be aware.
> Take care.



This has been reported as unrelated - a coincidental electrical fire.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

wow... crazy... i hope everyone out there is doing ok


----------



## Customfan (Apr 15, 2013)

Terrible news... cant believe it.. puts things into perspective...


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 15, 2013)

update from a guy on the subaru forum. his wife is dod,hls, or something security related he is pretty reliable not saying this is the truth but this is the info relayed to him from his wife.
Just to confirm:

Two suspects in custody. One, on a student Visa, was injured in the blast. No information on the second.

Two confirmed additional devices found, undetonated. One was destroyed via controlled blast.

Two dead. One 8 year old male. Over 120 injured.

Multiple suspected other devices, all currently being dismantled.

All agencies involved.

And for those that care, my wife has returned to DHQ, awaiting re-deployment. JTTF on scene.

I am going to take a break.

-JS


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 15, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> What a world we live in.
> 
> Awful.



+1 
My thoughts go out to all those affected


----------



## joetbn (Apr 16, 2013)

I was watching the race from the Kenmore Square area, about a mile from the finish line. I was walking home right around 3:00 when police and ambulance activity kicked up to something I've only seen in movies. That was the first I knew something really bad had happened. So far no one I know is among the injured, but that doesn't make it any better.


----------

